# GoodReader sur Ipad



## AT43 (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à Tous,Suite à la mise à jour de Goodreader qui est tombée hier soir je ne peux plus ouvrir cette Appli, quelqu'un a t-il le même problème et une solution?
Merci


----------



## claudde (21 Juin 2012)

salut, il y a une nouvelle mise à jour aujourd'hui suite a la dernière update!


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2012)

@at43, récupère tes fichiers qui sont dans goodreader avec itunes ou avec GoodReaderUSB puis supprime l'application est réinstalle la sur ton ipad.


----------



## AT43 (24 Juin 2012)

Merci pour les infos, en fait la solution est sur le site de Goodreader, supprimer l'application dans Itunes et la réinstaller ensuite avant synchronisation.


----------



## polop35 (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède Goodreader sur iPad et je le trouve très efficace. Cependant, je regrette l'absence du français et le côté austère de l'interface.
Quelqu'un connaît-il une appli équivalente, en français et si possible, un peu plus "gaie"?
Merci d'avance.


----------

